# Windows 7 Hardware Reserved Memory (2/4 gigs showing)



## Evermind

Did you put the two RAM sticks side by side?


----------



## Hexa

Nope, they are in their correct slots. CPUZ reads off as dual channel as well.


----------



## Hexa

If anyone has any clue or wants to help me fix this I've found another thread at Toms Hardware. It's pretty much the exact same problem I have. It's marked as solved though. Personally I don't see the answer anywhere in that thread?

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/26...es-half-memory

*edit*

Actually after reading through that again I believe the answer had something to do with what voltage his ram was supposed to run at and the fact that the voltage was higher then what his CPU was supposed to support.

His ram was supposed to run at 1.9volts and his cpu (an i7) was only supposed to support up to 1.65volts.

I wonder if that could be my problem? Although I use an i5. He basically had to order ram that would run at 1.65 to solve his problem.


----------



## Nomad4g63

anybody found a fix for this problem?

I just installed my new setup and find myself with the same problem.....

6GB installed 3GB usable. 3GB hardware reserve


----------



## Prugor

uncheck maximum memory in MSCONFIG-> BOOT-> ADVANCED SETTINGS?


----------



## Hexa

Nah I've done that...

I've been over numerous forums and places trying to find a fix here. I'll give a small update.

As of yet I have no solution.

The BIOS is still only reporting 2 out of 4 gigs. Note I can boot the PC up fine if I just use 1 stick in the first slot.

Things I've done to fix this problem that have not work include....
Update the bios
Loosen the Heat Sink
Re seat the CPU
up the DIMM and VTT voltages
Enable Memory remapping in the BIOS
Uncheck maximum memory in MSCONFIG
Full and fresh reinstall of Windows 7 64 bit edition.

At this point I'm completely lost. More then likely I'm just going to buy a different type of ram from Newegg and see if it works. If that does not work then I may RMA the MB.


----------



## Trav1s

I remember I had this problem at one stage, try this, as weird as it is. run > msconfig > then change it to normal start, reboot.

Worked for me.


----------



## rmvvwls

I had this problem once, back with my DDR2.

I see you've checked the memory remapping option in the bios, but that's what caused it for me. I turned it on, and all my ram was usable.

Just throwing that out there.
Edit: here's the thread: http://www.overclock.net/windows/458...gb-memory.html

Double edit: Oops, disregard that. I read through your posts, and it sounds like a problem with the memory instead of software, if the bios is only recognising one stick.


----------



## Hexa

I thought it might be the memory as well but the thing is I've tried booting the PC up with the 2 sticks individually and as long as the one stick is in the first and correct slot the PC will boot up just fine.

With that said I don't see how it's the memory.

However With both sticks in I tried running Memtest but Memtest itself only sees 2 gigs. So that made me think it's either the ram or the MB. I tried using each stick individually in a different slot and the PC would not boot. So I thought then it's the MB. Then however I was told that my MB EVGA P55 FTW requires you to use the correct ram slots anyway.

It's so weird lol.


----------



## Dopamin3

Find the one memory slot that works, and then test each stick individually. If it POSTs each time and recognizes the 2GB of memory, then we can rule out one stick of memory being dead.

Next try running in the other two dual channel slots. Perhaps your board just doesn't like running them in the two you had them in.

If one channel (pair of slots) doesn't work, it is most likely a bent pin in the CPU socket. Carefully remove the CPU from the socket and make sure there are no bent pins. It could also just be a dead RAM slot, which is far less common than bent pins. Since you've done multiple reinstalls and messed with MSCONFIG, I'm fairly sure this is a hardware-based issue. If the bios doesn't detect the 4GB of memory, there is no way Windows can. You would only need to mess with Windows settings if the bios recognized all 4GB and Windows didn't.


----------



## Hexa

I did exactly what you mentioned in the first part of your post. Therefore I do not believe one of the sticks is dead.

I also did the second part of what you mentioned and the PC simply would not boot. the manual for the MB states you have to use the slots I have my ram in. Unless of course you use all 4 slots at once.

The CPU thing I understand where you're coming from. Not sure if it was in this post or another post but I have mentioned I've tried doing that already.

Thanks for the suggestions man. WIsh something would work


----------



## Dopamin3

Sorry for missing that part. I'm really out of ideas.

Hope you get everything straightened out


----------



## fbi_agent10

I am having a very similar issue. See here.


----------



## [email protected]

My brother and I share the same system and we have the same problem as well.

Currently using an i7 860, 4GB DDR3-2000 G.Skill Ripjaws, and a P55 FTW. The BIOS recognized the 4GB of RAM, but Windows 7 displayed the same thing you have as well as being extremely, extremely unstable. Memtest also displayed 500+ errors on XMP and stock settings. Today, I RMA'd my Ripjaws in exchange for the similar spec'd version of the G.Skill Tridents. Hopefully that'll actually fix the problem.

See my brother's thread for the other bits of the story: http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...ng-else-i.html


----------



## Hexa

Your problem seems to be a good bit different then mine as the BIOS actually shows all 4 gigs for you. My BIOS does NOT show all 4 gigs. It will only show 2. I got no idea what brand ram to buy now though. I was gonna exchange the corsair for GSkill but it seems many people are having similar problems with Gskill..

Honestly I'm starting to think it's the MB now.


----------



## fbi_agent10

Could you do me a favor. Go to "Performance Information and Tools" then "View and Print Details". Copy and paste the information here so that we may see it.


----------



## BinaryBummer

I saw this on the EVGA site in forums. Nothing to loose!

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m...5+memory+issue


----------



## Hexa

It won't let me copy and paste that for some reason.


----------



## fbi_agent10

Use Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V, that's what I had to do.


----------



## Hexa

Manufacturer 1E657
Model 1E657A51
Total amount of system memory 4.00 GB RAM
System type 64-bit operating system
Number of processor cores 4

Storage
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total size of hard disk(s) 931 GB
Disk partition (C








899 GB Free (931 GB Total)
Media drive (D







CD/DVD

Graphics
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Display adapter type ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series
Total available graphics memory 1783 MB
Dedicated graphics memory 1024 MB
Dedicated system memory 0 MB
Shared system memory 759 MB
Display adapter driver version 8.712.0.0
Primary monitor resolution 1680x1050
DirectX version DirectX 10

Network
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Network Adapter Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Network Adapter Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller


----------



## BinaryBummer

Just wondering why his is so much different then mine?
Augh NVM! its reporting his 4GB


----------



## fbi_agent10

There might be something going on with the memory shared with the graphics card. My system is sharing 2gb with a PNY Geforce 210. I am investigating this further and will get back to you if I find any new info.


----------



## Hexa

Nah dude Windows reports 4 gigs sometimes, and sometimes it only reports 2. The problem is even when it reports 4 gigs it always has 2 gigs as hardware reserved and not usable.


----------



## BinaryBummer

Did you read the link to the EVGA forum I posted in page 2.

There seems to be a few other areas others are covering too.


----------



## Hexa

Yes, I've read that link lol. That's my post over there...

I think I just figured it out, I'll copy and paste what I posted there...

Ok, correct me if I'm wrong here..If I'm reading that pic correctly that means the MB is layed out like this..

LEFT CPU SOCKET RAM 2 1 4 3 RIGHT

Now, I've had my ram in slots 1 and 3 that was correct. What I just realised is I've thought that slot 3 was slot 1. So when I tested each stick indivudually the PC would still boot up.

After seing that pic though I realise slot 1 is actually in the middle. So guess what. I tried using each stick individually in slot 1 and neither stick would manage to boot the PC up...

It's only after I put 1 stick in slot 3 that the PC will boot up.

So, more then likely I'm looking at a bum slot and need to RMA the board. Right?


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hexa* 
Yes, I've read that link lol. That's my post over there...

I think I just figured it out, I'll copy and paste what I posted there...

Ok, correct me if I'm wrong here..If I'm reading that pic correctly that means the MB is layed out like this..

LEFT CPU SOCKET RAM 2 1 4 3 RIGHT

Now, I've had my ram in slots 1 and 3 that was correct. What I just realised is I've thought that slot 3 was slot 1. So when I tested each stick indivudually the PC would still boot up.

After seing that pic though I realise slot 1 is actually in the middle. So guess what. I tried using each stick individually in slot 1 and neither stick would manage to boot the PC up...

It's only after I put 1 stick in slot 3 that the PC will boot up.

So, more then likely I'm looking at a bum slot and need to RMA the board. Right?

Definitely looks like your slot 1 crapped out on you. Although if I were you, I'd RMA both the board and the RAM to be safe, haha.


----------



## BinaryBummer

Sounds like it but I would look in the Mobo book to hammer it down! Also as he mentioned you may want to RMA both if thats the issue to be safe.


----------



## The_Rocker

I would memtest each stick for 4 passes just to make sure my RAM is good. Then i'd RMA the board.

Also, is your RAM rated to run at 1.65v?


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
I would memtest each stick for 4 passes just to make sure my RAM is good. Then i'd RMA the board.

Also, is your RAM rated to run at 1.65v?

I've always wondered why people test each stick. If you tested both sticks and Memtest comes up with errors, wouldn't that mean one or both of your sticks were bad? Because most manufacturers want both sticks of RAM for an RMA anyway.


----------



## fbi_agent10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hexa* 
Yes, I've read that link lol. That's my post over there...

I think I just figured it out, I'll copy and paste what I posted there...

Ok, correct me if I'm wrong here..If I'm reading that pic correctly that means the MB is layed out like this..

LEFT CPU SOCKET RAM 2 1 4 3 RIGHT

Now, I've had my ram in slots 1 and 3 that was correct. What I just realised is I've thought that slot 3 was slot 1. So when I tested each stick indivudually the PC would still boot up.

After seing that pic though I realise slot 1 is actually in the middle. So guess what. I tried using each stick individually in slot 1 and neither stick would manage to boot the PC up...

It's only after I put 1 stick in slot 3 that the PC will boot up.

So, more then likely I'm looking at a bum slot and need to RMA the board. Right?

When I try to boot my system from DDR3_1 I get nothing. The fans and LEDs come on but no beeps and no display. Yet, when I boot from DDR3_3 the system starts normally. This is interesting because the mobo manual says that either can be used for single module installation.

What's even more confusing is why Vista now shows all 6gb with SP1 installed, CPU-Z shows 6gb, but bios only shows 4gb. This makes no sense. Shouldn't bios show the RAM before Vista or CPU-Z? Also, Gigabyte's Easy Tune shows all three RAM modules and all of their correct details.


----------



## N3C14R

I have exactly the same prob with my sig rigs ram. 2gb out of 4gb usable. But I noticed my gpu in dxdiag has a total memory of 2.2gb instead of 512mb. So thats where all the mem has gone?


----------



## Hexa

I dunno man. Mine says something like that for my video card as well, however seing as how I now believe my slot is dead I think maybe that has something to do with it.

If I were you I'd get my mb manual and find out exactly which slot is considered slot #1. I'd then try to boot up with 1 stick in that slot.

I know I was shocked when someone showed me the pic of the ram slots on my MB. I could not believe that slot #1 was NOT the first slot slot on the far right or the far left. It was one in the middle lol


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hexa* 
I know I was shocked when someone showed me the pic of the ram slots on my MB. I could not believe that slot #1 was NOT the first slot slot on the far right or the far left. It was one in the middle lol

It really is odd why they would do that, haha. It makes so much more sense the other way.


----------



## N3C14R

Dunno, I think I have my ram in the correct slots but windows still shows 2gb usable.









|+| |+| |+| |+|
|-| |R| |-| |R|
|-| |A| |-| |A|
|-| |M| |-| |M|
|+| |+| |+| |+|


----------



## jujumedia

I got the fix for that .......................... cause i have a simular problem if you run it at xmp settings at 3.2 ghz it will run the ram at 1600mhz with no problem.....now say you runa 200mhz fsb at 4.00 ( 20x multiplier) youll get 2gb of ram if running at 1:1 mem multiplier but it has to do with the core i5 memory controller..... exactly what is wrong idk but drop the memory to 1440 or 12XX and it will show all 4gb of ram. i have been trying to figure out a way to bypass this and still no luck since sept. 2009.


----------



## jujumedia

OH screw the msconfig as it does not work. go into bios and if you can select auto or select another multi for the memory. I just checked my memory and its at 1200mhz speed i know i have the 1600mhz speed and i dont even see the 1600 unless i run xmp mode witch will drop the cpu speed to 3.2 ghz. I like the 4.0ghz as it doesnt bottleneck the gpu at all.


----------



## N3C14R

Ok, I managed to get all of my 4gb to be recognized by windows thanks to jujumedia.







I changed my dram settings from 1600mhz to 1285mhz and now resource manager now indicates 10mb is reserved for hardware instead of the usual 2gb.


----------



## jujumedia

WOOT yeah man i tried this for months and its the best i can do..............I Glad it helped you as Its the best the damn memory controller can do.


----------



## N3C14R

Ok, I experimented with the dram options in my bios and every time I leave the settings on auto, only 2 gb is usable instead of 4. But if I change the settings to manual, windows detects the full 4gb, regardless if the dram is set to 1066, 1333 or 1600mhz. Asus mobos are weird. I've never encountered this issue with any other of my computers.


----------



## jujumedia

its a core i5 thing ive tried to get 1600mhz to register with 4.00 ghz. Just doesnt happen which indicates its a memory controller issue.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N3C14R* 
Ok, I experimented with the dram options in my bios and every time I leave the settings on auto, only 2 gb is usable instead of 4. But if I change the settings to manual, windows detects the full 4gb, regardless if the dram is set to 1066, 1333 or 1600mhz. Asus mobos are weird. I've never encountered this issue with any other of my computers.

So are you saying that if you wanted the 4GB to show up, you'll have to manually change the timings, DIMM voltage, and DIMM clocks?


----------



## N3C14R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz* 
So are you saying that if you wanted the 4GB to show up, you'll have to manually change the timings, DIMM voltage, and DIMM clocks?

I just changed the dram timings in the bios from auto to the rated speed, then it showed up 4gb i windows.

Voltage, etc is set on auto.


----------



## Hexa

I'm still really nervous about what I have to do. I'm almost positive it's a bad ram slot because of what I posted earlier. Problem is it's going to suck to have to RMA the MB and wait for a new one, then on top of that have to install everything again. Arrggh


----------



## MijnWraak

every time I hit windows+pause/break the "usable" ram goes lower. and lower. and lower. it's at 2.37 now. Was at 2.75. Was at 6gb. >.<


----------



## fbi_agent10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hexa* 
I'm still really nervous about what I have to do. I'm almost positive it's a bad ram slot because of what I posted earlier. Problem is it's going to suck to have to RMA the MB and wait for a new one, then on top of that have to install everything again. Arrggh

I feel your pain. I am RMA'ing my GA-X58A-UD7 for the exact same issue.


----------



## jujumedia

Ive memtest86 the ram over 10 times it is not a ram issue its a memory controller issue.


----------



## Pavelow

hmm, had a look around and this problem seems to only affect Intel systems.. so most likely it's got something to do with the on Die memory controller which was introduced with the i7 CPU, AMD having had an on Die Memory controller in their CPU's for years maybe have more experience in this department.. i may be wrong, I'd like to see if RMA'ing the mainboard fixes this issue..


----------



## No_limit001

Hey man I ve just got a I5 2.8 system, Asus Mobo, had the same issue 4 gb installed 2gb usable tried everything update bios, MSCONFIG unticked, mem remap on in bios nothing worked. Removed CPU pins were damaged/bent straighted them as best as possible. now have 3.49Gb usable. I have seen this fix mentioned in other forums hope it helps


----------



## thegoliath

My friend got an x58 mobo and had the same issue(but saw 4 instead of 6gb). turned out to be a bad slot.


----------



## bane-o

This thread = tl;dr

This may be irrelevant, but I was able to solve my issue that was very similar to the OP's issue. Here is a link to where I posted my solution:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/967919-hardware-reserved-memory.html#post15423077


----------



## apache1963

Trav1s, thanks for the hint, I have just installed 4GB extra in my Toshiba Satelite to give it 8GB, or so I thought. Win 7 saw the 8GB but when I used resource manager, it said that the full 4GB was hardware reserved. I did as you suggested and BAM! reserved memory is now down to a few MB and the installed RAM figure is nearly exactly the same as the available. Nice!


----------



## ahzvel

omg thank you it worked for me YESSS!!!! after 5 days of trying my god


----------



## jonpad01

heh. I just ran into this problem on my MSI 990ffxa gd80. I decided to clock the north bridge to 2800mhz and my 1600 corsair vengeance to 1866 and whamao, 128MB free. Obv Im doing something in the bios windows doesn't like and i haven't tried the channel swap yet. but it certainly;y is interesting to say teh least. Im just gonna poop around in the bios some more before i try the physical labor bit.

yep as soon as i backed up off that baby windows let its finger off the trigger, bah humbug.


----------



## FMPhoenixHawk

Okay, got here through a Google search. I'm having a problem similar to the ones posted here. Just upgraded to 4GB RAM, and 1 GB is being set as Hardware Reserved, showing up on DXDIAG as assigned to the graphics card. CPU-Z showing all 4 GB, as is the Task Manager and BIOS. I have no clue as to why, no program seems to use the shared RAM. I think I might have missed a setting, but I'm not seeing it.

DXDIAG Info:

System Information

Time of this report: 12/15/2013, 21:44:19
Machine name: FRANKENVAIO
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: FOXCON
System Model: AWRDACPI
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 2816MB RAM
Page File: 1450MB used, 4179MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode

DxDiag Notes

Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

DirectX Debug Levels

Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

Display Devices

Card name: Radeon X1600 Series (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type:
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_71C2&SUBSYS_23421002&REV_00
Display Memory: 1662 MB
Dedicated Memory: 510 MB
Shared Memory: 1151 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: L1922P
Monitor Id: GSM4AC5
Native Mode: 1280 x 1024(p) (60.020Hz)
Output Type: DVI
Driver Name: atiumdag.dll,atiumdva.cap,atitmmxx
Driver File Version: 8.14.0010.0630 (English)
Driver Version: 8.56.1.16
DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Model: WDDM 1.0
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 7/13/2009 20:14:55, 4030976 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp:
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-3282-11CF-C471-4803A1C2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x71C2
SubSys ID: 0x23421002
Revision ID: 0x0000
Driver Strong Name: atiilhag.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTx86...1:ati2mtag_RV530:8.56.1.16ci\ven_1002&dev_71c2
Rank Of Driver: 00F42001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
DXVA-HD: Not Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

Sound Devices

Description: Speakers (SB Audigy)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_100A1102&REV_00
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: P17.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.2020 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 10/16/2009 02:11:56, 1168896 bytes
Other Files:
Driver Provider: CREATIVE
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Digital Audio Interface (SB Audigy)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_100A1102&REV_00
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: P17.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.2020 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 10/16/2009 02:11:56, 1168896 bytes
Other Files:
Driver Provider: CREATIVE
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Sound Capture Devices

Description: Microphone (SB Audigy)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: P17.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.2020 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 10/16/2009 02:11:56, 1168896 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

Description: Line-In (SB Audigy)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: P17.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.2020 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 10/16/2009 02:11:56, 1168896 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

Description: S/PDIF-In (SB Audigy)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: P17.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.2020 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 10/16/2009 02:11:56, 1168896 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

DirectInput Devices

Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

USB Devices

+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x265A
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 9/3/2013 20:15:32, 258560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 9/3/2013 20:14:40, 6016 bytes

Gameport Devices

PS/2 Devices

+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 18:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 20:20:36, 42576 bytes
|
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 11/20/2010 04:50:10, 28160 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 20:20:36, 42576 bytes
|
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 18:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 20:20:36, 42576 bytes
|
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 18:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 20:20:44, 41552 bytes
|
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/13/2009 18:45:08, 26112 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 20:20:44, 41552 bytes
|
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/20/2010 07:30:12, 53120 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/13/2009 18:45:08, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 20:20:44, 41552 bytes

Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives

Drive: C:
Free Space: 30.7 GB
Total Space: 184.6 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: SAMSUNG SP2004C ATA Device

Drive: L:
Free Space: 122.6 GB
Total Space: 476.9 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WD 5000AAV External USB Device

Drive: E:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NS95 ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 03:38:10, 108544 bytes

Drive: D:
Model: LITE-ON CD-RW SOHR-5239S ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 03:38:10, 108544 bytes

System Devices

Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265A&SUBSYS_0C2F105B&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&EA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7601.18251 (English), 9/3/2013 20:14:43, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.18251 (English), 9/3/2013 20:14:52, 284672 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.18251 (English), 9/3/2013 20:15:32, 258560 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266F&SUBSYS_0C2F105B&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&F9
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 20:20:36, 15424 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 20:19:03, 42560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 20:26:15, 21584 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7601.18231 (English), 8/4/2013 20:56:47, 133056 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2659&SUBSYS_0C2F105B&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&E9
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7601.18251 (English), 9/3/2013 20:14:43, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.18251 (English), 9/3/2013 20:14:52, 284672 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.18251 (English), 9/3/2013 20:15:32, 258560 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM SMBus Controller - 266A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266A&SUBSYS_0C2F105B&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2658&SUBSYS_0C2F105B&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&E8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7601.18251 (English), 9/3/2013 20:14:43, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.18251 (English), 9/3/2013 20:14:52, 284672 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.18251 (English), 9/3/2013 20:15:32, 258560 bytes

Name: D-Link WDA-1320 Desktop Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001A&SUBSYS_3A1D1186&REV_01\4&82398C7&0&18F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athr.sys, 8.00.0000.0238 (English), 10/5/2009 15:31:50, 1221632 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vwifibus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:52:02, 19968 bytes

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2668&SUBSYS_0C2F105B&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&D8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 04:59:29, 108544 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2651&SUBSYS_0C2F105B&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&FA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 20:20:36, 15424 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 20:19:03, 42560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 20:26:15, 21584 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7601.18231 (English), 8/4/2013 20:56:47, 133056 bytes

Name: Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_169C&SUBSYS_0C2F105B&REV_03\4&82398C7&0&08F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801FB LPC Interface Controller - 2640
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2640&SUBSYS_0C2F105B&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&F8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 20:20:43, 13888 bytes

Name: Mass Storage Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1283&DEV_8212&SUBSYS_0C2F105B&REV_13\4&82398C7&0&28F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GE/GL PCI Express Root Port - 2581
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2581&SUBSYS_00008086&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&08
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 07:30:06, 153984 bytes

Name: SB Audigy
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_100A1102&REV_00\4&82398C7&0&10F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\P17.sys, 5.12.0001.2020 (English), 10/16/2009 02:11:56, 1168896 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\P17res.dll, 5.12.0001.2001 (English), 2/26/2009 00:36:34, 140800 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\P17APO32.dll, 1.00.0006.0000 (English), 4/21/2009 01:38:30, 506368 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\P17pld32.dll, 1.00.0006.0000 (English), 4/21/2009 01:38:50, 47104 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\OemSpiE.dll, 1.00.0012.0004 (English), 8/13/2009 07:19:42, 144384 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\P17RunE.dll, 1.00.0001.0002 (English), 3/28/2008 06:57:30, 14848 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\P17EP.ini, 11/13/2008 05:07:24, 2177 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\P17EPLS.ini, 6/7/2007 04:25:42, 1578 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\P17EP51.ini, 12/4/2007 04:20:30, 1489 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\ResDefE.exe, 2.00.0005.0000 (English), 8/26/2008 08:30:32, 8704 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\AddCat.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 12/4/2006 13:56:48, 42496 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\P17APO32.p17, 4/21/2009 02:38:06, 8035 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\APOIM32.exe, 2.53.0000.0000 (English), 8/25/2009 02:31:18, 613503 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\AppSetup.exe, 1.00.0024.0003 (English), 4/21/2009 09:37:06, 32177128 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctzapxx.ini, 3/8/2005 06:17:00, 54 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ludap17.ini, 10/16/2009 06:50:54, 3930 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctcoins1.dll, 3.00.0002.0051 (English), 7/28/2009 12:09:06, 86016 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctdvins1.dll, 0.05.0000.0051 (English), 7/28/2009 12:09:08, 181760 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 6.01.7601.18276 (English), 10/3/2013 20:49:41, 81408 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 6.01.7601.18276 (English), 10/3/2013 20:17:08, 177152 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 265C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265C&SUBSYS_0C2F105B&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&EF
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7601.18251 (English), 9/3/2013 20:14:45, 43008 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.18251 (English), 9/3/2013 20:14:52, 284672 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.18251 (English), 9/3/2013 20:15:32, 258560 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GE/GL Processor to I/O Controller - 2580
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2580&SUBSYS_25808086&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Radeon X1600 Series Secondary (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_71E2&SUBSYS_23431002&REV_00\4&62C35A&0&0108
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 8.01.0001.0859 (English), 7/13/2009 17:09:17, 4194816 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 6/10/2009 16:19:15, 328162 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 6/10/2009 16:19:15, 929 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 6/10/2009 16:19:15, 52400 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativpkxx.vp, 6/10/2009 16:19:15, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativokxx.vp, 6/10/2009 16:19:15, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativdkxx.vp, 6/10/2009 16:19:15, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdag.dll, 8.14.0010.0630 (English), 7/13/2009 20:14:55, 4030976 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dll, 7.14.0010.0208 (English), 7/13/2009 20:14:57, 4772352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 7.14.0010.0018 (English), 7/13/2009 20:14:53, 50688 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.cap, 6/10/2009 16:19:14, 69112 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265B
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265B&SUBSYS_0C2F105B&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&EB
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7601.18251 (English), 9/3/2013 20:14:43, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.18251 (English), 9/3/2013 20:14:52, 284672 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.18251 (English), 9/3/2013 20:15:32, 258560 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_0C2F105B&REV_D4\3&2411E6FE&1&F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 07:30:06, 153984 bytes

Name: Radeon X1600 Series (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_71C2&SUBSYS_23421002&REV_00\4&62C35A&0&0008
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 8.01.0001.0859 (English), 7/13/2009 17:09:17, 4194816 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 6/10/2009 16:19:15, 328162 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 6/10/2009 16:19:15, 929 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 6/10/2009 16:19:15, 52400 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativpkxx.vp, 6/10/2009 16:19:15, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativokxx.vp, 6/10/2009 16:19:15, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativdkxx.vp, 6/10/2009 16:19:15, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdag.dll, 8.14.0010.0630 (English), 7/13/2009 20:14:55, 4030976 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dll, 7.14.0010.0208 (English), 7/13/2009 20:14:57, 4772352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 7.14.0010.0018 (English), 7/13/2009 20:14:53, 50688 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.cap, 6/10/2009 16:19:14, 69112 bytes

DirectShow Filters

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.18221
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Creative LiveRecording Filter,0x00400000,0,1,LiveRec.ax,2.01.0001.0000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
CT Upsampler filter,0x00100000,1,1,Upsample.ax,2.00.0005.0000
Creative Wave Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WavWrite.ax,3.01.0004.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Creative MLP Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,MlpSrc.ax,3.00.0000.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Creative NVF Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NvfSrc.ax,3.00.0000.0000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
BPM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaBPM.ax,1.00.0004.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,12.00.9200.16426
BPM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaBPMu.ax,2.00.0002.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
CT Time-Scaling filter,0x00100000,1,1,TimeScal.ax,2.03.0009.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7601.17715
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7601.17514
SVM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaSVM.ax,1.00.0006.0000
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
PCM to EXT,0x00200000,0,0,Pcm2Ext.ax,6.00.0002.0000
CT Karaoke filter,0x00100000,1,1,Karaoke.ax,2.00.0012.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Creative AC3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,AC3Srcu.ax,3.02.0001.0000
Creative PCM Raw Writer,0x00200000,1,0,RawWritu.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Creative MP3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,Mp3Src.ax,3.01.0003.0000
CT PDP filter,0x00100000,1,1,PDP.ax,1.00.0008.0000
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17835
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3555.0308
Creative AC3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,AC3Src.ax,3.00.0002.0000
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
CT SmartVolumeManagement filter,0x00100000,1,1,DSCompr.ax,1.00.0008.0000
Creative Audio Gain Filter,0x00200000,1,1,AudGain.ax,1.00.0000.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Creative MP3 Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MP3Write.ax,3.00.0002.0000
Creative Flac Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,FlacSrcu.ax,1.00.0002.0000
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Creative MLP Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,MlpSrcu.ax,3.01.0000.0000
Creative File Reader Filter,0x00400000,0,1,FilReadu.ax,1.00.0005.0000
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SVM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaSVMu.ax,2.00.0002.0000
CT HPVirtualizer filter,0x00100000,1,1,Virtual.ax,1.00.0000.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17835
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7601.17715
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17835
CT CMSS3 filter,0x00100000,1,1,CMSS3.ax,3.00.0013.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Creative Ogg Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,OggSrcu.ax,1.00.0001.0000
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Creative NVF Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NvfSrcu.ax,3.01.0001.0000
Creative PCM Raw Writer,0x00200000,1,0,RawWrit.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Noise Reduction,0x00100000,1,1,NoisRedu.ax,3.00.0007.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.18175
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.18175
Creative WMA Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WMAWrite.ax,5.00.0001.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Creative WMA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,WmaSrc.ax,3.01.0001.0000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17835
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Audible Words Codec,0x00500000,1,1,awrdscdc.ax,5.01.0000.0012
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7601.17514
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7601.17514
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Creative CDDA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CDDA.ax,3.00.0003.0000
Creative LiveRecording Filter SxS,0x00400000,0,1,LiveRecu.ax,5.00.0001.0000
Creative Internet Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,InetSrcu.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (SB Audigy),0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line-In (SB Audigy),0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
S/PDIF-In (SB Audigy),0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
SB Audigy,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
SB Audigy,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
SB Audigy,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
SB Audigy,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (SB Audigy),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Digital Audio Interface (SB Aud,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Digital Audio Interface (SB Audigy),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Speakers (SB Audigy),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

EVR Power Information

Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality)
Quality Flags: 2576
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow half deinterlace
Allow scaling
Decode Power Usage: 100
Balanced Flags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 50
PowerFlags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 0

Not sure what else might be relevant.


----------



## khozemk

I updated my bios and got the problem resolved.
Took few reading around and the n updatin was simple.


----------



## dcwttaoo1

*windows 7 HOME users SEE THIS*

So, I figure out why this did NOT work for me. it's because I have windows 7 HOME. Home only allows 16gbs. Pro, enterprise, and ultimate allow for more (192gbs). Windows site: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa366778(vs.85).aspx (2/3 the way down on this page, 6th table)﻿ (re-post)


----------



## ssateneth

Holy necro batman. Your first post on the website and your first idea was to necro an 8 year old thread. Jesus tapdancing Chrizzle.


----------



## Cloudforever

which version of windows 7 is this? that could have something to do with it also (for some reason)


----------

